# BOOM! First ride at new rates!



## mrmotivation (Jan 9, 2016)

Was out running errands this morning and thought I'd turn on the app for a ride or two.

Within a few minutes I got a ping about 2 miles away so I went. It's about 10 degrees here in KC so its cold.

Drove over to the restaurant. Pulled up and out comes a blind guy with his 100lb service dog. I tell him that I'm his Uber ride. He then tells me to go in the restaurant and get his blind friend. I go in to get this older lady, take her by the arm to lead her out to the car.

Now that I have the two blind people and a 100lb dog in my car, I ask them where they'd like to go...

Wait for it... 

Wait for it...

To the Starbucks 1.5 blocks away!

Uber made $2.78 and I made $2.64

FML


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Haha ge made u go inside?? And an animal?? Mmmmm cancel.


----------



## mrmotivation (Jan 9, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Haha ge made u go inside?? And an animal?? Mmmmm cancel.


You're gonna be the a-hole to leave two blind people and an animal on the curb out in the freezing cold? There's a cold place in hell for you! Hahaha!

I took them and then turned the app back off. I'm done for the day.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

They took advantage of u and disrespected u.


----------



## mrmotivation (Jan 9, 2016)

Nah I blame Uber.

PS - they told me "blind people LOVE Uber" LOL!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Tell them with recent rate cuts its essential to tip ur drivers.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

mrmotivation said:


> Was out running errands this morning and thought I'd turn on the app for a ride or two.
> 
> Within a few minutes I got a ping about 2 miles away so I went. It's about 10 degrees here in KC so its cold.
> 
> ...


First ride of the day, good deed for your community, you are a holy man!

At night you can help MADD by transporting drunks.

/sarc


----------



## mrmotivation (Jan 9, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> First ride of the day, good deed for your community, you are a holy man!
> 
> At night you can help MADD by transporting drunks.
> 
> /sarc


I just spit my beer out reading that. GO VIKINGS!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

mrmotivation said:


> I just spit my beer out reading that. GO VIKINGS!


Boring game though


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

mrmotivation said:


> Was out running errands this morning and thought I'd turn on the app for a ride or two.
> 
> Within a few minutes I got a ping about 2 miles away so I went. It's about 10 degrees here in KC so its cold.
> 
> ...


You probably lost money on that ride.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Haha ge made u go inside?? And an animal?? Mmmmm cancel.


For a normal ride I would agree. But since this is a service animal/disabled request, a cancel is a horrible idea and would permanently end your relationship with Uber. Maybe this driver wants to keep his account active if/when the rates go back up.


----------



## mrmotivation (Jan 9, 2016)

MKEUber said:


> For a normal ride I would agree. But since this is a service animal/disabled request, a cancel is a horrible idea and would permanently end your relationship with Uber. Maybe this driver wants to keep his account active if/when the rates go back up.


Why you so serious bro? 

Regardless of rates (even if free) I took care of them.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Hahahha love this thread!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

mrmotivation said:


> Why you so serious bro?
> 
> Regardless of rates (even if free) I took care of them.


I am not being anything, just stating fact. A lot of idiotic advice on these boards people have to watch out for.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mrmotivation said:


> Nah I blame Uber.
> 
> PS - they told me "blind people LOVE Uber" LOL!


They may have a handicap but they still now how to count pennies.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Haha ge made u go inside?? And an animal?? Mmmmm cancel.


thats actually pretty jacked considering the situation. there are some people I'm ok giving short rides to and this is one of them. as a kid growing up and helping my handycapped grandparents, I learned it's easier for adults to be dicks instead of helpful. figure out which one you are.


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

I took two blind people home Friday night they were at Applebee's and were outside waiting. Their address was right. When I pulled up I didn't end the ride. I opened the door for the guy and his wife got out the other side.

She was trying to find the front door and almost went into the bushes. Told herto turn around. Once they were inside I ended the trip lol


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Any tips? Or is it included?


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Watching them try and to find the door for a few minutes was enjoyment enough lol. Probably going to hell for it lol


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Did you leave them at the back door of the restaurant?
Oh man, that was bad.
Yes, I think you might go to hell.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

On the one hand a sign of disrespect to the driver, on the other hand poor blind people. I think we need to shut up and eat it. The time will come and God will judge all.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Well atleast you have a funny story from it.


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

No the door to their own house


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

bluewarrior7 said:


> Watching them try and to find the door for a few minutes was enjoyment enough lol. Probably going to hell for it lol


I hope they have a extra hot place for you,,you shit. Glad you work for uber you deserve it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> if/when the rates go back up.


No need to worry about that. The rates are "temporary", yes; "temporary" until Uber slashes them, again.



MoneyUber4 said:


> Any tips? Or is it included?


Included. You do not read Uber propaganda?


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Uberman8263 said:


> I hope they have a extra hot place for you,,you shit. Glad you work for uber you deserve it.


I exaggerated a little it was seconds because by the time I got her husband out I saw going to the bushes. I definitely didn't want her to fall in the bushes. So I directed to her door and they made it. Most people would have drove up and cancelled since don't want to drive a mile down the road.

Like the other day all these older ladies wanted to do is go to the movies less than a mile down the road. Told me they called an uber. the guy drove down the street turned and drove past them as they were waving. I took them to where they needed to then emailed support and made sure that dick lost his cancellation fee.


----------



## SouthKC (Nov 11, 2015)

mrmotivation said:


> Was out running errands this morning and thought I'd turn on the app for a ride or two.
> 
> Within a few minutes I got a ping about 2 miles away so I went. It's about 10 degrees here in KC so its cold.
> 
> ...


Did a few rides Saturday night with the new rates here in KC as well. As we all thought, with these new absurd rates, it's not worth your time. Looks like I'll be looking for another part-time job.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Legitimate question:

Do Apple or Android have a smart phone for blind people? - How do they set the pin/ request ride etc?


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

That what I was wondering. Maybe they speak it into the app or something


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

bluewarrior7 said:


> That what I was wondering. Maybe they speak it into the app or something


I had a visually impaired pax with a service dog. She had a voice recognition software of some sort she was talking to. But still I don't get it. It must be very difficult for them to even do the slightest task.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Legitimate question:
> 
> Do Apple or Android have a smart phone for blind people? - How do they set the pin/ request ride etc?


They have to. It is required under the American with Disabilities Act. At least one phone in a mobile company has to be ADA compliant.


----------

